# Presa Canario puppy! Advice please



## foxypan (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi there,
Today we got a new member of our family - Vega! She is gorgeous and 6 months old. I just need some advice from someone who knows or has raised a Presa.

I only got her today and was told she is house trained and no incidents but she has just peed on my carpet. I took her for a walk not long ago but must have timed it wrong? How can I train her?

Also, I heard they can only exercised a certain amount each day whilst growing? Also food? I have her on More large puppy breed but want to make sure I am doing the right thing by her. 

I have noticed she seems very unsteady on her feet still ? Should i be worried, she seems perfect. amazing temperament, beautiful. First thing I did this morning was take her to puppy group for socializing at my local pets4home store! Fantastic! She seemed to get on fine with them. 

Many thanks look forward to your feedback Rachel


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi, welcome to PF.
I gotta say, your whole post is a little concerning to me.
Presas are serious dogs, and it’s more than a little worrying that you’re asking about potty training - that is going to be the least of your worries. Have you owned a dog before?
Also, please be very careful about how and where you socialize her. There is a fine line between good, beneficial socialization and sensitization where the dog learns to distrust new and unusual situations. 

Where are you located, maybe someone with good experience can come help you in person, or we can recommend someone?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

foxypan said:


> Hi there,
> Today we got a new member of our family - Vega! She is gorgeous and 6 months old. I just need some advice from someone who knows or has raised a Presa.
> 
> I only got her today and was told she is house trained and no incidents but she has just peed on my carpet. I took her for a walk not long ago but must have timed it wrong? How can I train her?
> ...


What do you mean when you say she's unsteady on her feet?

Does she actually fall, or is she just clumsy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Sweety said:


> What do you mean when you say she's unsteady on her feet?
> 
> Does she actually fall, or is she just clumsy?


Yeah, meant to address that part too. At 6 months this is not what you would expect.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

As regards the house-training alone I ouldn't consider wee-ing on your carpet as the end of the world , I suspect there'll be a few more puddles ! She needs training to your routine and environment , look at the sticky 'house training your puppy or older dog ' and go right back to basics.
I rehomed a 4 year old dachshund last year, it took her a while to get the hang of what we expected from her and she would scent mark too , claiming her territory. Even now, a year later, we have the odd mishap if she's feeling unsettled.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Regarding the housetraining - that's not a problem - she is still young, and she has had a huge change in her environment which is going to unsettle her for a while - but like others on here I am very concerned that you have bought a puppy which is going to grow into a large, powerful dog when you don't seem to have any experience of any breed whatsoever. Presas are not dogs for novice owners. Your post suggests that you haven't even researched the breed before you got her, but just liked the look of them.


----------



## foxypan (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks very much for your responses, I have owned dogs before. Doberman, Chow-chow and two Great Danes at once. My first dog was a Alsatian. It just has been a while and this is not just any breed of dog. I realise that. I have also done plenty of dog sitting, which isn't the same i realise but thought I would mention it. i am very comfortable around dogs. I realise they need equal measures of love and training. 

I did not get her because I liked the look of her, do not be so presumptuous. I have adopted this dog from an existing home, she needed a home very quickly and it happens to be me. She is a lucky girl, as both sides did not want her to fall in to the wrong hands, to someone who would raise her to dog fight or anything like that and I am lucky to have such a gorgeous natured puppy. She needed to be in the hands of someone who will love her and is also sensible. 

So, yes it wasn't planned and sprung in to our lives but I have the time for her and the care. She is adorable. I do not like the scare mongering, I know it is a serious dog. I want productive advice.

I have read good and bad things about this breed but I came on her for positive information. As she is a pup and I have time to raise her the right way. I wanted some encouragement and advice!!

All dogs are serious and can be dangerous in the wrong hands but especially large breeds.

I am 40 years old and prepared to do whatever it take to raise her lovingly and train her in the right way so that she is not a danger, to me her family, the public or herself or to be put in any unnecessary dangerous situations. 

I came on here for some advice as a starting point, as it is the weekend but will be getting further advice on Monday, making some calls and arranging some advice from some one experienced in raising a Presa.

I am not concerned about her peeing on my carpet and appreciate she is a pup  but I have not had a dog for while and they have arrived already arrived house trained, and I also thought her being clumsy on her feet at 6 months was expected but I wanted some peace of mind and to confirm it. 

I have been reading up on the breed and I see a lot of people have them as guard dogs but this is a family pet and she will know her place in the pack and that I am her alpha of the pack. She needs to feel secure and also needs to feel I am in control. I am aware of this. This is better for her and better for me. 

My daughter is 15 so she is not young either. Something I also considered before adopting a rescued pup at short notice. I want to get this right because she is a large breed. We are moving in the new year to a bigger place, this was planned before I even got her. But we are here and now and I wanted some advice on a online forum that is all. 

Thanks Susie I will take a look. 

Thank you guys look forward to hearing back from you. I am in West Sussex. 

Regards

Rachel


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Well you second post is definitely more reassuring, however there are still a couple red flags 
1. Please forget all the stuff you've heard about being "alpha" or making sure the dog knows her place in the pack and that sort of thing. With these big molossers you really don't want to create any power struggles or create any kind of relationship of confrontations to be won. It's all about partnership, mutual trust and respect. Of course you will want her to defer to you, but that's part of the partnership, not because you're "alpha".

2. Beware of banking too much on "it's all in how you raise them". Breed traits are real, and there is a reason Presas are Presas and not labs. They are large guardian breeds and those instinctual traits are there. No amount of "raising them right" is going to make a guardian breed not a guardian breed. That's not scare mongering, that's just reality. 
These are slow to mature dogs, and the happy-go-lucky puppy you have at 1 or 2 years will continue to mature and develop and may be a very different dog at 3 and 4. Just keep that in mind.

Also please note what I said about socialization and begin careful to make all of those experiences positive ones, where she does not become sensitized instead of desensitized.

3. At 6 months, she should not be unsteady on her feet or even that clumsy any more. Might be worth doing a vet check just to make sure everything is in order. There are several growth issues with larger breeds, better safe than sorry with the vet check.

I am not in the UK but hopefully members like @mrs phas will see this and maybe have some contacts for you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

foxypan said:


> Hi there,
> Today we got a new member of our family - Vega! She is gorgeous and 6 months old. I just need some advice from someone who knows or has raised a Presa.
> 
> I only got her today and was told she is house trained and no incidents but she has just peed on my carpet. I took her for a walk not long ago but must have timed it wrong? How can I train her?
> ...


Even dogs that have previously been house trained can have accidents when they go to a new home, its sometimes just a matter of establishing a routine and them learning the lay out of the place and access to outside. Its possible though that she might not be as well house trained as you have been told, and sometimes pups around her age or a bit younger even when they seem reliable have a relapse, sometimes its us, thinking they have got it become a bit lapse at reminding them to go out. personally I would go back to basics with toilet training,

I would get her out about every 45 minutes, if she starts use a word of choice, if you use it when they start all the time they associate the word with toileting eventually and when they do you can use it as a toileting command often getting them to go quickly, when she is finished completely lots of praise and a couple of treats to re-enforce its the correct place and encourage her to want to do it next time outside. I would also take her out after drinking, eating and sleeping as they usually need to go then.

If she has accidents make sure you clean up with a pet stain odour remover as any smells can sometimes encourage repeats. Also don't tell her off or try to stay relaxed, as some dogs can start to not want to go in front of you hampering training, or make them more likely to sneak off and try to do it somewhere out of sight.

She still has likely a lot of skeletal growth to go yet, although its probably slowed down to what it would have been previous at this age. Rule of thumb for on lead on hard surfaces usually is 5 mins per month of life. Off lead and free running she can do longer, although at 6 months even ones that have recalled before and been reliable can start to go deaf to commands and want to explore, and take off, as you don't know how well she was recall trained anyway, and given the age now when they can start to not come back, personally I would start recall training from scratch, having her on a long line while you are doing it, that way she cant run off ignore you and get into bad habits, and you still have complete control. I would get genera training underway too, and look for a suitable training class.
Have a chat to trainers in your area, about breed and history, and find an appropriate trainer who preferably has experience with her sort of breed, at the same time make sure that training methods are kind fair reward based training. Make sure too that its not an oversubscribed, well structured class.
Ongoing training and socialisation is vital especially at this age, and into adult hood and beyond, but the last thing you need is a mad over subscribed unstructured free for all where she can pick up bad habits..

Regarding the unsteady on her feet, Havent had presas but based on other large breeds and ones I have owned would not expect her to be particularly at this age, I would therefore suggest a vet check with orthopaedic exam too, so check her out thoroughly, to rule out any issues, they will normally watch her walk and ask you to move her at various speeds too, to look for any issues in her gait and movement.

Breed clubs are normally a good source of breed specifics and information, not sure if there is a UK breed club or not assuming you are in the UK, but if you look online you should be able to check or find other ones outside the UK that may have helpful information.


----------



## foxypan (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you very much Sled dog hotel for your feedback. I gladly take on all your advice and comments, that is really helpful. The problem I am having online is there are lots of Contradictions on how to bring her up. I agree about the the rewards system and Mutual respect. Most definitely.  Plus lots of love. I have already noticed a stubborn streak ha ha which is quite amusing at this age but wont be when she is fully grown. I am aware I have to get it right as a pup so it is easier for both of us when is fully grown.

I think I will have to try find a breed handler in the area but they are very rare in the UK and around my area. This dog was originally imported from Hungary only found out when i looked at her passport. I presumed she was from Spain originally. I will have a look and see if I can find a reputable one my area.

I get paid on Wednesday and I am going to go shopping for some bits and pieces.

Ouesi thanks for your feedback but can I ask what you mean? "the happy-go-lucky puppy you have at 1 or 2 years will continue to mature and develop and may be a very different dog at 3 and 4.
Could you explain what you mean? Comments like these make me nervous as it sounds like your implying she is suddenly going to turn in to some kind of dangerous monster once grown. Do you understand what I mean? So, if you could explain it.

My Nan had a Mastiff large breed dog - who was fine. Also my beloved Great danes were large breed dogs but they where the same in personality when little as big. Why will her personality suddenly change when she has grown? Is there a known defect in there skulls and growth? I havent found anything about that online? Or is it a personality trait?

I am not used to this kind of thing - All my dogs have been consistent in personality in the past, same as pup as adult just but more mature, obviously less active as they get older and older. 

I do not believe in hitting animals or shouting at them. I believe in routine, trust, command words and reward systems and they are part of my pack, my family.  Each breed does have traits for sure, things to watch out for, of course. That's why I came on here for some advice from people who have had Presa's as pets or other large Breed dogs or bred large breed dogs also.

I am mostly worried about her unsteadiness to be honest but that will only be solved by visit to the vet and time.

I have basically decided to take best advice I can get but also go with my instinct and common sense taking the breed in to consideration and do the best I can. I think it is best to know everything I can about the breed but also judge by my dogs own personality, each one is individual after all. I know there are strong traits in a line also.

I will do further research, make an appointment for the vet, get pet insurance, find puppy training school in the area. Go from there! 

Photo attached is of her at puppy socializing. 

Thanks very much Rachel


----------



## foxypan (Sep 19, 2015)

Laying in her bed!


----------



## foxypan (Sep 19, 2015)

Sunbathing on the window ledge! Just adding pictures so you can see she is well looked after, just needed handling advice. Thanks again


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

I can only tell you about my experience with the German Shepherd I had, another guarding breed. As pups they are delightful dogs, playful and without a care in the world. As mine turned a year old, she started showing a very strong, no holds barred guarding instinct. She was well-socialised and trained but had to really know she was not free to give her guarding instinct full rein, as left to her own devices she would simply have been deadly. The change happened relatively quickly over a few weeks. Early training and correct socialisation must be well-established before maturity to the point where the right responses have become practically automatic if you have such a dog. And no, I am not scaremongering and I know not all individuals within a breed will exhibit such traits so emphatically but it can happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

foxypan said:


> Ouesi thanks for your feedback but can I ask what you mean? "the happy-go-lucky puppy you have at 1 or 2 years will continue to mature and develop and may be a very different dog at 3 and 4.
> Could you explain what you mean? Comments like these make me nervous as it sounds like your implying she is suddenly going to turn in to some kind of dangerous monster once grown. Do you understand what I mean? So, if you could explain it.
> 
> My Nan had a Mastiff large breed dog - who was fine. Also my beloved Great danes were large breed dogs but they where the same in personality when little as big. Why will her personality suddenly change when she has grown? Is there a known defect in there skulls and growth? I havent found anything about that online? Or is it a personality trait?
> ...


Oh dear, no... they don't have a skull defect or suddenly turn in to some kind of dangerous monster.

When I said they are slow to mature I meant exactly that. It will take a while for her to mature in to her full guardian breed traits. Guardian breed traits include noticing new things in the environment and either alerting to them or going to go check them out or both; suspicion of strangers and wanting to keep them away which may include intimidation tactics. Also, these dogs were bred to not back down from a threat - and you don't get to decide what is a threat, they do. Just because you know the old man walking unsteadily is harmless doesn't mean the dog will think the same way. Which is why you have to be so purposeful about socialization, making sure it is done very carefully, always taking your cues off the dogs and stopping before the pup shows signs of it being too much. And you continue socializing throughout all stages of development, not just in the early months but well in to adulthood.

It is not unusual for molosser puppies to be typical love everyone puppies, and then start losing that love of everyone as they get older. So just because a presa seems "fine" with everyone and anyone at 12 months, doesn't mean that same puppy won't start deciding at 24 months and up that some people don't look right and need to be told to back off. This is where your relationship comes in and the dog learns to defer to you and let you decide for her who is okay and who isn't.

That said, if you're nervous about the kind of dog a presa is, this may not be the breed for you and you may want to consider looking in to some good rescues or breeders who would be willing to help you find a more suitable home.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Do you have a good picture of her standing, showing her head from the side and front? her head looks 'off' for a presa, even a rustic/working style one. Although this is of course the stage of rapid change in both temperament and body shape

I cant give you any better advice than youve had already
You* DONT* need a breed trainer, however you *DO *need a trainer who uses positive training only and is used to working with LGB, their training needs are a little different to your normal fluffy snugglebums
Large Guarding Breeds [LGB] do not suffer fools gladly and remember if you muck up and will 'punish' you further down the line
She will start to push the boundaries from now forward and more of her guarding traits will come to the fore, so you must be consistant and, whilst chucking out the alpha crap, still remember to show her that you can handle the situations and she can trust you, not allowing it to be the other way around
Also at 6 months she will be coming up to her first season and you may see a change in behaviour as hormones increase

You say she was an import from Hungary, do you have her papers with her 5 generation history so you can look up her lines and see if any problems occurred within them?

re a good trainer who has heaps of experience with LGB, despite her age I cannot recommend her highly enough and i know her personally
shes about 1.30 hours from you but does travel

https://www.facebook.com/KadisK9Care


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

foxypan said:


> Thank you very much Sled dog hotel for your feedback. I gladly take on all your advice and comments, that is really helpful. The problem I am having online is there are lots of Contradictions on how to bring her up. I agree about the the rewards system and Mutual respect. Most definitely.  Plus lots of love. I have already noticed a stubborn streak ha ha which is quite amusing at this age but wont be when she is fully grown. I am aware I have to get it right as a pup so it is easier for both of us when is fully grown.
> 
> I think I will have to try find a breed handler in the area but they are very rare in the UK and around my area. This dog was originally imported from Hungary only found out when i looked at her passport. I presumed she was from Spain originally. I will have a look and see if I can find a reputable one my area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure what happened above when I tried to post, there doesn't seem to be a UK breed club, but there is the Dogo Presa Canario Club of America, under the section marked Breed
there seems to be some helpful Frequently asked questions about the breed , and also what looks like a pretty comprehensive section on temperament, health and some other useful information, might make a helpful starting point at least for research.

http://dogocanarioclub.us/


----------

